# Electrical problem with an Omnistep



## Graycar (Mar 7, 2010)

OMNISTEP - Electrically operated. I have a 2004 ACE Novello Napoli mounted on a 1.9 tdi Fiat Ducato. I have lost power to the Omnistep and suspect a blow fuse. Question is - where is the fuse? Can anyone help please?


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,

Can't help with fuse though it might be an inline one on the engine battery as they do work independently from the leisure battery.

I had to clean the switch on mine as the back of it was in a fairly exposed place.


----------



## robinpompey (May 7, 2011)

When mine stopped working I had to remove the control panel which operates the services in the habitation area for 30 seconds and then replaced the panel. Hey Presto the step worked. None of the associated fuses had blown


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

The link below may help.
Take are
C.
http://www.motts.org/Omnistep.htm


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

I bow to Clives superior knowledge as it looks like power is supplied by the leisure battery. It's the only thing that still works on my van when the 12v is switched off.


----------



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

I also experienced failure to the step on two occasions!!. Clive's diagram was invaluable. Having satisfied myself that the Swift panel fuses and relays under the bonnet were AOK I investigated the 5 pin step relay which is behind the cooker. (The cooker needs to be unscrewed and drawn out to get access.) While there ease the cables to the switch as there is little slack. Unlikely that the relay will be duff, much more likely to be a faulty switch...well it was on mine and I bought a standard ariel switch, bridged terminals 2 & 4 and have not had to ask this forum for more advise.!!
Thanks Clive

Ron


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

We had the same problem in our Swift Sundance, and i asked here for help the fuse box was under the bonnet, i don't know which fuse, but it was in the engine compartment, we replaced it and now o.k. Good luck finding it.


----------



## Graycar (Mar 7, 2010)

*OMNISTEP*

Many thanks to BillCreer; robinpompey, Clive Mott; sherringham; and frenchfancy for taking the time and trouble to respond to my enquiry.

Job done - step back in operation!

The fuse was located at the top centre of the engine compartment, beneath a black plastic cover (about 12 x 6 x 4 inches), There is a small fuse box containing 3 fuses - its the 20amp fuse (yellow) on the end. Its probably the same or similar setup for any motorhome under the Swift Group banner.

Thanks again guys!


----------

